

Ask HN: How safe are .io domains? - nsomaru

Hi HN,<p>How safe are .io domains, specifically when purchased from nic.io (the official registrar as far as I can tell)?<p>Consensus in my Googling has generally turned up negative opinions, but I see that github has a .io domain now, so surely that is some kind of social proof?<p>Thanks guys,
======
tokenizer
I have an io domain with no issues. I registered it from
<https://iwantmyname.com/>, which I would recommend.

------
Jeremy1026
Define "safe"?

~~~
nsomaru
well, I would not like to lose the domain because I intend to run a business
from said domain. If the registrar is nefarious, I would not trust domains
under .io with a company...

